# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  الگوریتم ژنتیک

## javadshahvand

سلام
از دوستان کسی الگوریتم ژنتیک و گراف بلده؟
پیدا کردن کمترین هزینه و حداکثر جریانو تو گراف با استفاده از ژنتیک رو میخواستم بدونم؟
ممنون

----------


## manij_mhm

با چه قسمتی مشکل دارید؟

----------

